# Help. Need to find modern specification to an old coleman bulb



## amayumi (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi all

I just got an old coleman spotlight. 
Model night sight. 400.000 candle power.
Its a very old model (5360-718) and now i need a replacement bulb.

It says that i must use a 5360-1001 bulb.

But i live in another country and its been difficult to me to find a old bulb with this number around here.

Would anyone help me informing a place where i can find this exact bulb to order or even better a modern bulb that i could use in its place?

I think the problem could be the number that i have .. it seems to be a internal number used by coleman as parts number.

If i could find the correct modern specification of this kind of bulb i think i could find and order it without need to search the net using this coleman old number.

Thanks a lot!

Cheers!


----------



## Timothybil (Jan 7, 2016)

I was searching through Ebay, and came across a bulb for a 3560, 5391, etc. All of the models started with 53nn except the one, so I think it might be a type. You can check with the seller and find out easily enough. Good luck!


----------



## amayumi (Jan 7, 2016)

no luck on coleman service.

but your idea is good!

i found this page (not mine nor to sell)
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51be7N0KzEL.jpg

it says that fits coleman nightsight 400.000 (i hope mine too..)
look the right booton, it also says 5360A100. the 5360 is my model. the A should be some code. the 100 is the wattage.
and the package says at the top that its an H1 bulb!

so i only need to search for H1 bulbs?
is that simple?
i am asking because there is a lot of h1 bulbs on ebay and now my work seems to be a lot easier!!

what do you think?
just buy some h1 bulbs and everything should be ok?
or there is any fire risk?

thanks!


----------



## amayumi (Jan 9, 2016)

No hints?


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jan 9, 2016)

H1 bulbs are used in some car head lights. Is this spotlight one that you plug into a car cigarette socket? Some of those spotlights used H3 bulbs too but are all 12V. You will need to see if the prongs fit.


----------



## Timothybil (Jan 10, 2016)

Mr Floppy said:


> H1 bulbs are used in some car head lights. Is this spotlight one that you plug into a car cigarette socket? Some of those spotlights used H3 bulbs too but are all 12V. You will need to see if the prongs fit.


Take your bulb and wander over to Wally World and compare it to the H1 bulbs in the automotive department. Pay special attention to the flange at the bottom of the bulb, and the spade lug there as well. If those match, the bulb should work in your light. US specs for an H1 lamp are 1450 lumens +/- 15% at 12.8v, drawing 55 watts. If those match your light, then you are definitely in like Flynn.


----------

